# SKO - Serko Limited



## System (30 April 2018)

Serko Limited provides computer software solutions for the management and administration of corporate travel bookings in New Zealand, Australia, India, Singapore, the United States, and internationally. 

It offers Serko Online, a cloud-based online travel booking solution for large organizations that provides global distribution systems (GDSs); and Serko Expense, a cloud-based expense management solution that allows users to manage cash claims, mileage, allowance, and corporate credit card expenses. 

The company also offers Serko mobile, a mobile app for iPhones and android devices that gives users access to information and travel booking functionality on their mobile devices. The company sells and delivers its products through a network of travel management companies. Serko Limited was founded in 1994 and is headquartered in Auckland, New Zealand. Serko Limited is a subsidiary of Gullivers Travel Group Limited.

It is anticipated that SKO will list on the ASX during June 2018.

http://www.serko.com


----------



## bigdog (25 October 2019)

SKO 24/10/2019 8:44:33 AM 30 Capital Raising Investor Presentation
SKO 25/10/2019 8:56:09 AM 2 Serko Placement Fully Subscribed
refer uploaded announcement below







Today the online travel booking and expense management company’s shares returned from their trading halt after completing a capital raising. One of the cornerstone investors was travel giant Booking Holdings. The two parties will now expand their existing agreement so that Booking.com can offer and promote Serko Zeno to its business traveller customers. It will also enable the integration of new Booking.com content onto Serko Zeno.

317


----------



## Country Lad (28 October 2019)

Interesting movement in SKO.
Closed Tues 22nd at 349.
Opened Wed 23rd at 345 and fell to 296 at 10:35 a drop of 14% in the 35 minutes till the trading halt.

Then the announcements @bigdog posted.

All those who sold probably said to themselves oops, that was not a good idea because when the trading halt was lifted it opened at 400 (up 35%) on Fri 25th and closed at 429 (up 45%)

Today it closed higher again at 441.  Looks like the market liked the involvement by Booking Holdings.


----------



## Country Lad (1 November 2019)

Looks like another BO this morning. I will take as confirmed if it closes at 444 or better.


----------



## Parse (30 December 2019)

Could be a good pick for 2020. Serko  Limited, is a  leader  in  online  travel  booking  and  expense  management  for  business, recently raised NZ$45 million to accelerate its growth. 

Travel booking giant Booking.com was a cornerstone investor in this capital raising.

That last line says a lot.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2019)

Parse said:


> That last line says a lot.



You mean they'll take SKO out if it becomes a threat?


----------



## Parse (30 December 2019)

Could be a takeover sometime in the future. But it means SKO have some credibility if booking.com decides to put their money there.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2020)

That's a big drop for SKO ... and I'm not too sure any rebound will occur soon.



> travel and expense technology solution in, used by over 6,000 corporate entities and Travel Management Companies




There's going to be much tentativeness among travelers; and the model for earning from these entities may be stretched.


----------

